# Fangshi V2 CPM Modification



## xsolver (Jul 30, 2014)

Sup cubers? 

I came home from a vacation 3 days ago, and i remembered that i promised to myself that i'll do this mod to my Fangshi V2, and finally, i did it.

However tho, because i lacked equipment, i did a slight modification to the original mod, and didnt go that far with the drilling of the plastic. I'll post my thoughts on it later.

Here is the original video by leodeigo12345, much thanks to him. Also check out his channel, he has some great stuff!






Sorry for the bad quality of the pics. Also, the size of the pics was too big, so i had to post them this way.

Here is what it looked like after the first piece was done:

image

What it looked like after all pieces were done:

image

I figured, since i was here already, why not spray some silicone spray on it? I used NIGRIN Silicone Spray.

image

Here is the cube after the surgery was done:

image

And now, some feedback about this.

Was it worth it? Hell yes it was! It made the cube much much better, but unfrotunately, it lost that dry/frost feel that it had. The catching problems are now 70% solved. Too bad i didnt have propper equipment to fully do this mod, but this seems even more than enough. To anyone that owns this puzzle, i suggest that you try this out. It doesnt take more than 30 minutes, and the difference is huge.


----------

